# CCT deleting ALL of my times and sessions on my laptop!



## HALLU (Apr 1, 2010)

As the title says, I have tried a few times that when I open up my computer and opens up CCT, ALL of my times have been deleted! I am on a laptop with Vista on it and I'm using CCT 0.9.3.. I have also tried the 0.9.5 version and the same thing happened just after I used the new version.. Any help?

Malte


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 1, 2010)

It's not gonna grab your files from the old version. You're not getting an upgrade, you're getting a separate new version.

Go back to your old CCT and check if the times are still there. If not then I'm not sure what happened. If so, you need to go your profiles folder in your CCT folder and move your profile data to the new CCT's folder (there's a file with your profile name [it's an XML file] and a file with called yourname.properties).


----------



## HALLU (Apr 1, 2010)

You didn't understand my problem. My problem isn't that in the new version, the times doesn't get transferred, my problem is that suddenly they just disappear. What I was trying to say with the different versions, is that this happens in both versions.


----------



## cincyaviation (Apr 1, 2010)

something is deleting the files, check some settings or something (i probably won't be of too much help in this)


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Apr 1, 2010)

Do you have a CCT account? If not, go to options and make one. When you use it, it should save your times.


----------

